# DSLR HD video vs HD camcorder video - Any difference in image quality?



## erotavlas (Feb 8, 2012)

Ignoring all features except the record button  I was just curious what the difference is in terms of image quality for video shot at the same resolution and framerate - say we are comparing a Sony DSLR with one of the better Sony consumer HD camcorders.  Which one would have the best image?


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 8, 2012)

The DSLR has a MUCH larger sensor soo.....


----------



## Crollo (Feb 8, 2012)

red car vs yellow car, which one drives faster?


----------



## erotavlas (Feb 8, 2012)

the reason I ask is because I've shot some video recently with the Sony NEX 5N and honestly compared to one of the Vixia Canon camcorders I used last year, the Canon video looked much cleaner than the Sony video.  I thought that the DSLR sensors would outperform the camcorders but apparently not.


----------



## Kolia (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a Sony HDR-CX150 camcorder and I can't really compare it to the a65.  It's a bit like comparing a point and shoot with a DSLR.


----------



## Austinthemonstr (Feb 11, 2012)

To answer the question a little more than quality, DSLRs have amazing quality but as much manual adjustments as camcorders, yes u can buy external manual adjustments, but camcorders already have things u won't need to add on, for the most part.


----------

